# Child friendly caf/restaurant/pub in Birmingham city centre?



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2014)

...somewhere near New St would be dead handy.

As long as it's good for kids I'm happy and not too fussy what sort of food.


----------



## MBV (Dec 15, 2014)

Jamie's Italian is close?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

Somewhere a bit cheaper 

Baked potato, beans, sausages... 

Red Cat, aqua, moomoo? I can't remember who else lives that way.


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2014)

Wetherspoons? Thereis the Briar Rose on Bennetts Hill (sit at the back not the front), the Vic does great food (and is child friendly in the day and my mate works there ), there is also the food court at the top of Pavillions shopping centre  

All very close to new st x


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

Cheers, I'll google them 

The Vic as in a theatre?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2014)

There's various places around the Bullring/Selfridges that would be fine for kids, all less than 10 mins walk from the station.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Cheers, I'll google them
> 
> The Vic as in a theatre?


http://www.thevictoriabirmingham.co.uk

It's not kid friendly as in having high chairs etc, but Pickle has always been welcome there. Partly because I work there a lot, but still...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2014)

Also - when are you here then?


----------



## mr steev (Dec 16, 2014)

aqua said:


> Wetherspoons?


 
The Square Peg/Wetherspoons refused to serve me and a friend any more alcohol after two drinks because we had our kids with us!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

She's quite happy sitting on a big chair, but if there's somewhere I can change her that's a bonus. The menu looks pretty good, but we have allergy issues, so pizza/cheese is no good.

I reckon Wetherspoons or a food hall is a good call; I'm only asking because last time I was up we spent ages wondering round trying to decide on somewhere, and it's going to be colder this time 



beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's various places around the Bullring/Selfridges that would be fine for kids, all less than 10 mins walk from the station.


I'll have a look there too.


beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also - when are you here then?


Fri morning - Sunday morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

ooh, maybe nandos


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, maybe nandos


Ooooo I haven't been to nandos in ages


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

If you fancy some on Friday, give us a shout


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> If you fancy some on Friday, give us a shout


Damn  I have a birth class thing to go to that I've not been to for three bloody weeks  it starts at 1, what time will you be around?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

We get in at 11.30am, I was going to get her feet measured again, but can always do that after.


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> We get in at 11.30am, I was going to get her feet measured again, but can always do that after.


Poo I don't think I'm going to have time as the class is out here not in town


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2014)

The nandos is in the bull ring and so is yo sushi  I know a few kids who quite like the yo sushi thing, also a wagamamas etc so lots to choose from


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

aqua said:


> Poo I don't think I'm going to have time as the class is out here not in town


boo  but we'll be back up again, definitely in April, possibly before. I'll have to come and poke flump and feed you gin.


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> boo  but we'll be back up again, definitely in April, possibly before. I'll have to come and poke flump and feed you gin.


Add cake and you have a date


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2014)

Deal.

Ta for the ideas everyone


----------



## moomoo (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry, I'm out in the sticks so can't help!


----------

